# Travel Insurance for Snowbird?



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

Just wondering who is the best out there in the insurance world?
Some of you guys have been doing this for years and have more experience than me.

Also do you do anything special to your car if parked in the garage for 3 months?

Thanking YOU ALL in advance.

Rose


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We take insurance off our car. Just leave fire and theft. It remains licensed.

I have out of country medical as part of my retirement benefits-for sixty days. I buy an add on insurance package. Just bought a yearly package that adds 35 days onto to the 60 for a total of 95. And we can buy extra days on top if we need it....which we did two years ago. The policy has an option for a $2K deductible. We go with the deductible. In shopping around, I have found that the on line bank type insurance policies are the most expensive and have the least amount of coverage. Could simply be our experience. If you have any benefits-retirement or otherwise- you might want to check. Two of our friends did this recently and were very surprised to find that their benefits did in fact have an out of country travel insurance component. Of course, your age, pre-existing etc. have an impact on price when you are shopping for a policy.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

RedRose said:


> Also do you do anything special to your car if parked in the garage for 3 months?


For three months, might want to through a little bit of fuel stabilizer in before you park it, probably not needed, more for piece of mind.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Top it up with gas before storing. 

You could consider putting a battery maintainer on it. Some cars draw current even when they're off and may drain the battery. Alternatively you might consider disconnecting the negative cable on the battery if you don't have/want to purchase maintainer. 

Don't leave it with the parking brake on. 

Put a little extra air in tires- up to 40 lbs.

Remove any owner ID and door opener if you have these in car.


----------



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh Thank YOU guys for the valuable info on the car and the medical insurance.

*fraser* I never thought of taking the car insurance off, some one told me to suspend the house phone, Internet and cable too. Sheesh! I have my work cut out for me huh?

*RBull,* Thank you for the info on a battery maintainer, stabilizer I won't leave the parking brake on and I guess I need to check the tire pressure.
If I can find a gauge around here. In my owner book it says 32psi for my car, so I should fill more that that? 
That is a great tip not to leave any owner ID in the car or garage opener. Thank YOU for this.

Alas, I lost the company medical insurance coverage when my husband died, so no coverage there.

I will need to purchase for 85 days. I think I will go with the 2K deductible sounds more affordable.
I will call the offices to speak with a person. I won't go with the online quotes then.

Thanks again, YOU Guys never fail in offering wonderful advice.:biggrin:


----------



## cougar (Oct 15, 2014)

I have always been happy with the medical insurance I have purchased through Alberta Motor Association-not sure if you are a member in Ontario or even need to be but it may also be worthwhile to call them for a quote( and even join if necessary for a good price!). I have made small claims for out of country doctor visits for 3 family members( on 3 separate trips/countries) and all were covered with no problems. Whoever you go with be sure to save all your itineraries, boarding passes, medical receipts etc as you will need to be able to prove how long you were out of the country, what you paid etc. I did not have to notify them until I came back BUT I understand that if you are hospitalized you or someone else needs to call your travel insurance company ASAP-at least this was the case for my coverage. Read it and have it explained carefully, especially regarding preexisting conditions, travelling after surgery etc.


Also I do not know where you are travelling to, but if you wish, you can notify foreign affairs online of your itinerary and they will know where to find you in case of a natural disaster, family emergency etc. I recently came back from India and when I arrived there I received an email from the Canadian embassy or consulate in Delhi confirming they knew of my presence in South India. Not that I am a worry wart but the area I travelled to was devastated by the tsunami 10 years ago. Certainly in the third world I prefer my government knows where I am in case a mass evacuation is ever required! Also double check with Rev Canada and OHIP how long you can be gone without having any effects on you tax wise or healthcare coverage wise. Enjoy your trip !!


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

think carefully when you answer the health questionnaire
it's probably worth paying your doctor to go through it with you


----------



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank YOU *cougar.* I am going down to Florida for 3 months, so closer to home.

Thank You *fatcat* for that advice too.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

I've carried Blue Cross for the last couple of years.
Coverage to get you back home should be high on your list depending on where you travel.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We use Snowbird Mediquote. They are a great agent. Had claims last year, handled no problem. We leave for six months. We disconnect the negative battery terminal, cancel insurance. But on gas, we leave the car 1/4 full then immediately fill it up (and the tires). This minimized the effect of water in the gas.

We have heard good reports about the auto associations, but we do not belong because we drive so little each year.


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

We use http://www.medipac.com, their rates are pretty reasonable.


----------



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks *DanielA,* that _is_ an important feature.

*kcowan,* Don't I need to keep the insurance on the car if I need to drive while away? Just wondering how that works?
Is Mediquote the same as Medipac? Did you join the Snowbird association, if so do you recommend joining?

*dotnet_nerd,* I did get an online quote from medipac, ranges from $370 to $450 for 85 days depending on the deductible. 

Thanks again for Great Information.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

You have a couple of choices. Buy insurance from the rental company or keep your insurance in force at home.


----------



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks* kcowan.* I will be driving my son's car occassionally, if at all down there, so no rental car.
I guess I will leave the insurance on. It is good to know that is possible though.

*dotnet_nerd:* I tried to call Medipac but they are closed even today, so I will try again tomorrow it may have to be Monday now.
Once that is done I am almost finished the preparations.

I will be putting the battery on trickle charge and stabilizer in the gas tank so that will be the day before I fly.

Thank YOU ALL again for terrific guidance with all this.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

kcowan said:


> We use Snowbird Mediquote. They are a great agent. Had claims last year, handled no problem. We leave for six months. We disconnect the negative battery terminal, cancel insurance. *But on gas, we leave the car 1/4 full then immediately fill it up (and the tires). This minimized the effect of water in the gas.*
> 
> We have heard good reports about the auto associations, but we do not belong because we drive so little each year.


FYI. Leaving the tank 1/4 full makes it more susceptible to moisture. Most modern day cars have a sealed fuel system so it's not likely a big deal however.


----------



## celishave (May 8, 2010)

kcowan said:


> We use Snowbird Mediquote. They are a great agent. Had claims last year, handled no problem. We leave for six months. We disconnect the negative battery terminal, cancel insurance. But on gas, we leave the car 1/4 full then immediately fill it up (and the tires). This minimized the effect of water in the gas.
> 
> We have heard good reports about the auto associations, but we do not belong because we drive so little each year.


Just curious, but what do you and others in your boat do with your primary house for the time you are away? Rent it out for $, pay a housesitter, housecheck service, have a friend check it once in awhile????

What about mail?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Because we are gone for 6 months, we hire Remax to get a short-term renter. They charge half a month in commission so we net 5.5 month but they do serious screening and so far have been great. We also make sure our insurance handles our contents when rented and that the renter also has insurance. We also include our housekeeper to come twice a month and act as a spy for us.

Canada Post will transfer mail to your snowbird location for temporary moves. Because we do not have a secure mailbox in Mexico, we rent one with UPS (shared with 2 others). We have converted to electronic with all suppliers, but we still get magazines and a few other things that we cannot convert.


----------

